# Needs players who like dark 3rd D&D online



## Demora (Apr 16, 2005)

You receive a notice from a peasant.  As you unroll the note you can see it is in terrible handwriting but it is legible.  As you begin reading it, you get a shiver at the back of your neck. 

Please help us stop the King Nicholas Nightblade from reaching more power than he already has.  Blackguards roam the city freely at the King's request.  The church in the city uses fowl magic to obtain its hold on the city.  The citizens beseach you to help us.
​ It is left unsigned for fear of reprisal.  A map is located in the lower right corner showing you directions to the kingdom. Now it is up to you if you wish to help or not.  

*Note: This is an adult D&D area and may contain extreme violence. Enter at your own risk.


----------

